# My Nubian Herd



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd share updated photos of my nubian herd which consists of 2 bucks and 3 does.

Here are my does.
RW Smoothie Delight "Delilah"; 2yr FF. She freshened with a really nice udder. Her breeder thought she looked good and said she probably would have appraised really well if we would have been able to participate in Linear Appraisal this year.









Twin-Reflection CG Lady Hannah "Hannah"; 4yr 3rd freshening.









Faithful Crown LH Georgia Sun "Georgia"; Dry Yearling









My herd sires:
Bryrpatch Kiss Me If You Can "Milo" April buckling









RW Time of Zepher "Zepher" April buckling. Not a confo shot but it'll do. (His dam took 12th place at the ADGA National Show in 2006.)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those girls are definate beauties!! You should end up with some very pretty baby "long ears" with those 2 boys too! Very nice goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice little herd you have there!! I like the look of each of them. Very nice


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

You're goats are all really nice.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

WOw your goats are beautiful! I especially love Hannah and Georgia's colors :greengrin:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are really beautiful! Are you going to show them?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :greengrin:

Yes they are being shown this month.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You have some absolutely beautiful does!!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!! :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You have some gorgeous animals! Awesome clip jobs!  I love Delilah and Hannah, they are beautiful!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Nubians! I love them.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I LOVE HANNAH!!! She is beautiful! Nice level rump for a Nubian and a gorgeous udder!!! Beautiful, long lean neck and well extended brisket. Overall a very nice doe. Oh, and did I mention that I really like her coloring?! The others are nice too, I just love Hannah!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.

Hannah is usually the favorite of the bunch. But Delilah is my favorite, always have been always will be. :greengrin:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Delilah is beautiful as well. They are both gorgeous does.


----------

